# MBTI of Popular Anime Heros



## FlawlessError

Swordsman of Mana said:


> that's just Fs in general (particularly if they're protagonists) and a father believing in his son. ENFPs are inferior Sensing and lack the action oriented, natural coordination of Goku. Goku lives in the moment and seldom if ever thinks about anything conceptual
> 
> 
> you might have been on to something with auxiliary Se, but he displays done of the characteristics of Fe inferior


 regardless, the soundtrack of kenshin is just... 



so many feels


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Naz1997 said:


> regardless, the soundtrack of kenshin is just...
> 
> 
> 
> so many feels


true dat! ^_^


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Naz1997 said:


> Armin is most likely an INFJ, because he plans out strategies as seen in ep 8 when he was planning how they should shoot the titans in the face and then attack from the back. Also, I think mikasa has not been shown orderly enough to be an ISTJ, so far she looks like an ISTP.


Interesting. I mean, INFJ could work for Armin but any type can plan or strategize regardless of J/P. I guess his behavior just isn't stereotypical of an INFJ but I do think that's better than me pegging him as an Fi dom. I haven't seen any Fi moments of his but have seen a couple Fe ones. He's very intuitive, at the very least. I can agree with your assessment. 

As far as Mikasa is concerned though, I'd still go with ISTJ. She's blindly loyal to Eren and dominated by her worldview based on her experience. Remember how her past was and when she realized that the world is a callous and merciless place? Since that day, she's been living her life on that philosophy and has gotten damn near perfect control of herself, making her the strong soldier that she is today. When she gave up in episode 7, Eren's words came back into her head which are also very dear to her; "Fight to win" and also what originally made her realize how merciless the world is. She does seem to emit the stereotypical ISTP bad ass aura but she isn't dominated by logical consistency like a Ti dom. I'd imagine a Ti dom would find her blind loyalty to Eren illogical. Her introverted judgment function seems to be Fi. "Mikasa has a strong sense of right and wrong, but will always follow Eren and his decisions." At the very least, I think she's more Fi than Fe whereas an ISTP's 8th and weakest function is Fi.

What do you think Eren's type is?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Kagiri_
> most of your typings are WAY off
> Goku: ESFP
> Inuyasha: ESFP
> Spike: ISTP
> 
> some more:
> Lelouch (Code Geass) INTJ
> Edward Elric (Full Metal Alchemist) ENTP
> Simon (Gurren Lagann) ISFP
> Kamina (Gurren Lagann) ESFP
> Light (Death Note) INTJ
> Ichigo (Bleach) ?SFP
> Gohan (Dragon Ball Z) I?FP
> Tamaki (Ouran High School Host Club) ESFJ with strong Ne
> Yusuke (Yu Yu Hakusho) ESTP
> Kuwabara (Yu Yu Hakusho) ESFJ
> Natsu (Fairy Tail) ESFP
> Lucy (Fairy Tail) ESFP
> Grey (Fairy Tail) ESFP
> Erza (Fairy Tail) ISTJ
> Kenshin (Rurouni Kenshin) INFJ or INFP (he uses both N functions and both F functions XD)
> Kenshin (Samurai X) ISFP (his personality is different in the OVAs)


Recently finished Trust and Betrayal and it was glorious. Saw you type him as ISFP before I started watching it so I was thinking about that while trying to type him. He is completely different from the Kenshin in the series who seems like an INFJ 9w1. Not sure about ISFP though. Well, he has the Fi "sticking to their beliefs" thing but I don't think that's exclusive to Fi since Ni doms can get like that with their vision and they're also idealistic. This Kenshin is more action oriented and practical though like a sensor. He was idealistic but went about it in a practical way. Very monotone and unexpressive but still unsure of Fi dom. IXFX is a given though. He seems too driven and serious to be ISFP to me and his ideals seemed more Ni-Fe to me. The Kenshin in the series is more idealistic though. This is a tough one. I'd like to hear your reasoning on him being ISFP.


----------



## FlawlessError

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Interesting. I mean, INFJ could work for Armin but any type can plan or strategize regardless of J/P. I guess his behavior just isn't stereotypical of an INFJ but I do think that's better than me pegging him as an Fi dom. I haven't seen any Fi moments of his but have seen a couple Fe ones. He's very intuitive, at the very least. I can agree with your assessment.
> 
> As far as Mikasa is concerned though, I'd still go with ISTJ. She's blindly loyal to Eren and dominated by her worldview based on her experience. Remember how her past was and when she realized that the world is a callous and merciless place? Since that day, she's been living her life on that philosophy and has gotten damn near perfect control of herself, making her the strong soldier that she is today. When she gave up in episode 7, Eren's words came back into her head which are also very dear to her; "Fight to win" and also what originally made her realize how merciless the world is. She does seem to emit the stereotypical ISTP bad ass aura but she isn't dominated by logical consistency like a Ti dom. I'd imagine a Ti dom would find her blind loyalty to Eren illogical. Her introverted judgment function seems to be Fi. "Mikasa has a strong sense of right and wrong, but will always follow Eren and his decisions." At the very least, I think she's more Fi than Fe whereas an ISTP's 8th and weakest function is Fi.
> 
> What do you think Eren's type is?


 Eren Seems like a really hard one to type, from what I see, I would say ENFP? I'm not completely sure but roughly speaking he seems to be a fierous idealist, an extrovert and also quite an adaptable person. Also, now that I think if it, I bet you're right about Mikasa, however I still think she carries an aura if badass-ness, not only because she is quiet and level headed, but also because she is one of the first female characters I've seen in anime who is not portrayed as weak in some sense, nor is she shown as unrealistically stoic either.


----------



## MereHuman

Ah, I was just waiting for an anime related thread because I saw some anime lovers out here, saved me the trouble to create my own thread.

INTJ/INTP:
Oreki Houtarou from Hyouka
Lelouch Lamperouge (code geass)
Yagami Light and L and Near (death note)
Tezuka Kunimitsu (Prince of Tennis) too, and maybe Zaizen and Inui?
Keima Katsuragi (TWGOK)
Kyoya Ohtori and Morinozuka Takeshi (OHSHC) 

INFP/INFJ:
Ciel Phantomhive (Kuroshitsuji)
Miyamura Izumi from Horimiya (manga)
Allen Walker and Lenalee from D.Gray-Man
Yoite and Miharu from Nabari no Ou
Fuji Shyuusuke from POT
Tomoe (kamisama hajimemashita) 
Suzaku Kururugi (code geass)
Shion (no.6)
Kotoura Haruka (Kotoura-san)

I would group Mugen from Samurai Champloo, Heine Ramsteiner (DBC) and Kirihara Akaya (POT) together, in an unknown group.
Hei from Darker than Black and Yakumo from Psychic Detective Yakumo are another unknown group.
Kanda from D.Gray-Man I cant type. Im pretty sure this is the group for tsunderes.
Ryoma Echizen I am not sure.
I'm too lazy to type Extroverts types and ISxx, they are the least of my interest.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Naz1997 said:


> Eren Seems like a really hard one to type, from what I see, I would say ENFP? I'm not completely sure but roughly speaking he seems to be a fierous idealist, an extrovert and also quite an adaptable person. Also, now that I think if it, I bet you're right about Mikasa, however I still think she carries an aura if badass-ness, not only because she is quiet and level headed, but also because she is one of the first female characters I've seen in anime who is not portrayed as weak in some sense, nor is she shown as unrealistically stoic either.


Yeah Mikasa crying last episode made me want to cry. Like right when she checked Eren for a pulse and was relieved that he was alive. 

As far as Eren goes, I honestly first chose ENFP for him but he didn't seem like the stereotypical ENFP. I guess he could be an ENFP 8w7. He is a tough one, indeed.


----------



## Kagiri

Originally Posted by *Swordsman of Mana* 
_@Kagiri 
most of your typings are WAY off
Goku: ESFP
Inuyasha: ESFP
Spike: ISTP
Kenshin (Rurouni Kenshin)INFJ or INFP (he uses both N functions and both F functions XD)

I agree with Goku and Inuyasha but not Spike and Kenshin 

Kenshin (anime uptill Shishio or manga till the end (enishi)) i would have seen him as a ISFP, his usage of hiten mitsurugiryu, he has a great battle sense, but sticks very closely to what he is learnt, at least until he was forced to create ama-kakeraryu no hirameki, which was basically a super speed iiai battuo.

side line for abit, Shishio omg how could i forget him - any feedbacks? i would see him as a INFJ

back to Spike - If anything he could have been a INTP. _


----------



## FlawlessError

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Yeah Mikasa crying last episode made me want to cry. Like right when she checked Eren for a pulse and was relieved that he was alive.
> 
> As far as Eren goes, I honestly first chose ENFP for him but he didn't seem like the stereotypical ENFP. I guess he could be an ENFP 8w7. He is a tough one, indeed.


Well, he has been through a lot , maybe he is just slightly (pardon the expression) 'messed up' personality wise, as he had to suppress his outgoing nature after he started to believe that he was being loud and idiotic. I felt quite sorry for him there, and that's something coming from a person who went through the entirety of Clannad without shedding a single tear (though It was somewhat difficult, because Clannad is Clannad.)


----------



## blackice445

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Kagiri_
> most of your typings are WAY off
> Goku: ESFP
> Inuyasha: ESFP
> Spike: ISTP
> 
> some more:
> Lelouch (Code Geass) INTJ
> Edward Elric (Full Metal Alchemist) ENTP
> Simon (Gurren Lagann) ISFP
> Kamina (Gurren Lagann) ESFP
> Light (Death Note) INTJ
> Ichigo (Bleach) ?SFP
> Gohan (Dragon Ball Z) I?FP
> Tamaki (Ouran High School Host Club) ESFJ with strong Ne
> Yusuke (Yu Yu Hakusho) ESTP
> Kuwabara (Yu Yu Hakusho) ESFJ
> Natsu (Fairy Tail) ESFP
> Lucy (Fairy Tail) ESFP
> Grey (Fairy Tail) ESFP
> Erza (Fairy Tail) ISTJ
> Kenshin (Rurouni Kenshin) INFJ or INFP (he uses both N functions and both F functions XD)
> Kenshin (Samurai X) ISFP (his personality is different in the OVAs)


Kuwabara is clearly an INFJ , his personality is so similar an Infj's. Like his premonitions, his high spiritual intelligence, his moral code and high empathy towards injustice. You naming him esfj clearly shows you never watched the show or you simply don't understand MBTI.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

blackice445 said:


> Kuwabara is clearly an INFJ , his personality is so similar an Infj's. Like his premonitions, his high spiritual intelligence, his moral code and high empathy towards injustice. You naming him esfj clearly shows you never watched the show or you simply don't understand MBTI.


no, it shows I don't agree with your own opinion which you take too seriously =)


----------



## blackice445

It's not even that. It's just that you're clearly wrong. You didn't watch the show I guess.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

blackice445 said:


> It's not even that. It's just that you're clearly wrong. You didn't watch the show I guess.


I watched the entire series. I will concede that ENFJ is possible, but his spiritual awareness is just that, high spiritual awareness, a fictional characteristic related to his ability to sense and use energy that exists independent of personality theory. his sister (who is, in my opinion an xSxP of some kind, can do the same thing)


----------



## HighClassSavage

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Spike: ISTP


What makes you say ISTP>ESTP? He is xSTP, no doubt, but I'm curious to know what makes you say he is introverted over extroverted, ISTP>ESTP? Not disagreeing with you by the way, I could accept him as ISTP, just genuinely want to hear your reasoning.



Dr.Horrible said:


> Jin (samurai champloo) INFJ


I would say Jin is an ISTJ.



MereHuman said:


> I would group Mugen from Samurai Champloo, Heine Ramsteiner (DBC) and Kirihara Akaya (POT) together, in an unknown group.
> Hei from Darker than Black and Yakumo from Psychic Detective Yakumo are another unknown group.
> Kanda from D.Gray-Man I cant type. Im pretty sure this is the group for tsunderes.


Mugen is absolutely an ESTP (ISTP only other exception).


----------



## FlawlessError

BirchRoots said:


> @_Moss Icon_
> 
> L is definitely an INTP, I mean he was simultaneously the top 3 detectives in the world of DN what a genius.
> He has really good sensing skills though, he kicked Lights ass in tennis and in a brawl haha.


Actually, Light won that tennis match.


----------



## LibertyPrime

@Swordsman of Mana

Just what is her MBTI type? (enneagram is type 2 fer sure) If you watched the show, if you haven't...then watch it, its really good.

<.< I decided to watch Mirai Nikki recently and stumbled across Yuno Gasai....:\ possibly the most fun batshit insane chaotic evil female lunatic protagonist / wtf hero wtf!?/ yandere...ever. I really enjoyed the series mostly because of how the character makes all these random out of nowhere "fuck morality and obvious reason" decisions that have a hidden logical pattern to them / yet not really?

I guess I just found her unorthodox and random "I'll kill anyone who is in my way!" approach to situations...refreshing, fun and so on. Plus the character development was deep, triggered conflicting thoughts where at one point she was fun, two seconds later one could empathize with her trauma, a few more seconds later one would be left horrified and stupefied. It was one hell of a enjoyable ride lol...the back-story, oh man the back-story. Plus I haven't seen such mad/sick love move me emotionally in such a way in any other anime before. Just wow!










<.< first psychotic chaotic evil character I actually enjoyed in any media. I found nothing wrong in what the character does throughout the anime, left me questioning morality and the thoughts kept spinning off in all directions after the whole shebang ended. Watched it in one go, all 26 episodes. Couldn't stop lol.

 actually ended up rooting for the villain-hero (more precisely the psycho-bitch) in this one. Something about the intensity and SX instinct in this one that just lured me in like a moth to a flame.

Mirai Nikki - 9.5/10


----------



## WildImagineer

Levi: INTJ
Jean: ISTP


----------



## Doom

Gintoki is an INTP
Spike is an ISTP


----------



## kibouhibou

if i had one single thing i care about its typing fictional characters. ready set go

*shingeki no kyojin*
eren jaeger - enfx (i lean more towards enfj for him because of his strong will to finish things and he doesn't fluctuate in his ambitions)
mikasa ackerman - intj
armin arlert -infj
jean kirstein - estp
lance corporal levi - istj
connie springer - enfp
sasha blaus - esfp
hange zoe - entp

*ginga/silver fang/hopeanuoli series*
gin - entj
weed - enfj
smith - estj
hyena - isfp
riki - intj
john - intp

*neon genesis evangelion*
shinji - infp
asuka - estp
rei -i don't think its possible to type her because of all the different factors and how she appears
kaworu - enfx


----------



## akikazerei

Hey an anime thread! O:
Haha I shall try to type Kanda from DGM for the sake of it. Probably introverted because he prefers not to interact with others or strangers(hostile to Allen when they first met haha). He doesn't seem to mind the company of Lenalee, which he has known for longer though. I think he's an S because his skill with Mugen and quick reflexes, picky about his soba and I don't remember him being about the big picture...? Not sure if F because of his strong morality or T because he cannot be bothered with little things to please his friends. Likely to be J from the perfect order in his room and perfectly tied hair and neatly buttoned coat if he can help it.
ISTJ then? Maybe more T because of his lack of concern for the subtleties of EQ haha.

Oops I just realised Kanda is more of a secondary character than a 'hero'.


----------



## Maria Atalla

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> *Shingeki no Kyojin (Attack on Titan)
> *
> Eren Jaeger- ?NF?
> Mikasa Ackerman- ISTJ
> Armin Arlet- INFP
> Rivaille- ISTJ
> 
> Eren is very idealistic (which is why he gets into it with the more realistic Jean) and he's very determined. Wikia describes him as hardheaded and impulsive. He seems way too passionate to be the stereotypical thinker who's supposed to be a bit more objective and detached and he's definitely focused on the future- killing all the titans and being able to travel beyond the walls to the outside world. I'm having trouble typing him. Haven't seen any MBTI guesses on any of these characters and this anime is beyond overhyped right now (which is why it pains me to like it so much/hipster.jpeg). His enneagram is probably 8w7, if not, he's a counterphobic 6. He's definitely reactive. Any guesses?


Eren Jaegar is nowhere near NF.He is a total ESTP.
Armin is an INFJ.He is very good at planning.INFPs are no good when it comes to planning.He also has extraverted feeling as a second function,because he is always so nice to everyone and he is a very good diplomat,something characteristic about extraverted feelers.
Eren is also an SP.SPs or so-called artisans don't particularly obey the rules.They are adventurous.Eren is very impulsive making it just too clear that he is a Perceiver.He is also very rude sometimes and he doesn't understand how this effects others' emotions(characteristic of an unhealthy Thinker).Like all Sensors he dislikes analysis.When he was listening to what Hanji was saying he understood some things and that's why he liked her talking about her experiments,but after a while he couldn't follow her analysis.Because Hanji is an ENTP he has a hard time following her analysis.He is also very extraverted ,he is the one to speak out with ease,while others like Mikasa do rarely speak.He is also very energetic and wants to kill the Titans as quickly as possible.He sometimes may seem like an NF because he wants to go to the outside world.But the idealism Eren has is greatly different from NF's one.I don't think it's idealism at all.It's more like a goal he has set in his mind so that he can be more free.SPs love being free.That's how they are meant to be.That is why they don't like rules and that is why they want to be adventurous.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Maria Atalla said:


> Eren Jaegar is nowhere near NF.He is a total ESTP.
> Armin is an INFJ.He is very good at planning.INFPs are no good when it comes to planning.He also has extraverted feeling as a second function,because he is always so nice to everyone and he is a very good diplomat,something characteristic about extraverted feelers.
> Eren is also an SP.SPs or so-called artisans don't particularly obey the rules.They are adventurous.Eren is very impulsive making it just too clear that he is a Perceiver.He is also very rude sometimes and he doesn't understand how this effects others' emotions(characteristic of an unhealthy Thinker).Like all Sensors he dislikes analysis.When he was listening to what Hanji was saying he understood some things and that's why he liked her talking about her experiments,but after a while he couldn't follow her analysis.Because Hanji is an ENTP he has a hard time following her analysis.He is also very extraverted ,he is the one to speak out with ease,while others like Mikasa do rarely speak.He is also very energetic and wants to kill the Titans as quickly as possible.He sometimes may seem like an NF because he wants to go to the outside world.But the idealism Eren has is greatly different from NF's one.I don't think it's idealism at all.It's more like a goal he has set in his mind so that he can be more free.SPs love being free.That's how they are meant to be.That is why they don't like rules and that is why they want to be adventurous.


Yeah, I realized that not too long ago especially after getting into Socionics. This was my last comment referring to SnK as my ideas changed. This is from the July 1st. 



> I also see Mikasa as ISTJ and possibly Levi, too. I first typed Armin as INFP but someone responded guessing INFJ and I didn't press harder since I wasn't too sure my self. One thing's for sure, he's a phobic 6. He's filled with anxiety, is a coward and quite insecure but, just like other 6s, he's a great troubleshooter and his friends can depend on him.
> 
> Eren, INFJ? How do you figure? I have a hard time typing Eren. I'm not sure if he's even intuitive at this point but I find many of us like to think characters who have huge, unrealistic dreams are intuitive due to the dichotomous stereotypes such as Ns being focused on the future and S types being down to earth. Eren's rival is Jean, an STJ, and they butt heads because Eren sees Jean's ambition as cowardly since he's doing it for security whereas Jean finds Eren's idealism annoying so, in contrast, it could seem like a conflict between S and N but I'm still not too sure.
> 
> He's a toughy.


Now I think he is Se dominant as he has that strong will and is driven by external demands. Most anime shounen heros are Se doms, particularly ESFP. One could even say his idealism is inferior Ni's grandiose vision ("I'll kill every single one of them!"). He's driven by an object of desire much like Se doms. I'm leaning more towards ESFP for Eren though.


----------



## Maria Atalla

Well,Jean is an ISTJ.He is introverted,not like talking too much ,but will pop out when needed.That means he has extraverted thinking as a second function.Having Te as a second function means that you will be very extraverted at some point because you will have this energy to speak out your logical opinion.But you will be quiet someothers times so that you have your time thinking or learing at first what is logical.In cases of IxTJs that is what happens.ISTJs spend time on books,practice and their experiences to understand the world while INTJs spend time mostly on the idea world where they have observed some basic things around them and try to understand what these things imply and how they are interconnected.Since ISTJs like of SJ are very concerned with safety and since ISTJs are much greater observers that INTJs since they are sensors,I believe Jean is an ISTJ since he has all of the characteristics I 've said about ISTJs.
Yes,I agree Mikasa and Levi seem to be ISTJs.Unhealthy one of course,though.Armin is sure an INFJ as I 've explained in the previous post and lastly Eren is an ESTP.Seriously,I am totally sure and I 've got everything analyzed already<<_Eren is also an SP.SPs or so-called artisans don't particularly obey the rules.They are adventurous.Eren is very impulsive making it just too clear that he is a Perceiver.He is also very rude sometimes and he doesn't understand how this effects others' emotions(characteristic of an unhealthy Thinker).Like all Sensors he dislikes analysis.When he was listening to what Hanji was saying he understood some things and that's why he liked her talking about her experiments,but after a while he couldn't follow her analysis.Because Hanji is an ENTP he has a hard time following her analysis.He is also very extraverted ,he is the one to speak out with ease,while others like Mikasa do rarely speak.He is also very energetic and wants to kill the Titans as quickly as possible.He sometimes may seem like an NF because he wants to go to the outside world.But the idealism Eren has is greatly different from NF's one.I don't think it's idealism at all.It's more like a goal he has set in his mind so that he can be more free.SPs love being free.That's how they are meant to be.That is why they don't like rules and that is why they want to be adventurous.>> Don't make me repeat myself.If you have any better explanations about this one.Then you're right.But everything I 've said is pretty explained and logical.I've had a hard time understanding Eren basically because I didn't know a lot about ESTPs.However,now I am pretty sure what is this personality about.And as I said Eren is not an idealist.Eren wants freedom like all SPs.He doesn't care about the poor people about the injured ones about whoever NFs would be touched.He only cares about been given the freedom that every human should have and from that point,everyone is responsible for him/her self.I suggest you to read Keirsey's book<<Please understand me>>so that you get to know more about MBTI._


----------



## someones mule

*Shingeki no Kyojin:
*Jean - I figured he was ESTJ, not ISTJ. Jean's not exactly quiet - one of the first things he does is butt into Eren's monologue about joining the Recon Corps, calling him out on his perceived false-bravado and injecting his opinion. He's brash, but he communicates easily and readily. ESTJ fits with his stubborn nature, blunt honesty, and natural leadership skills.
Marco - ENFJ
Commander Erwin - INTJ

I agree with most of the other SNK assessments here, though. Eren's hard to peg. Boy's got mad issues.


----------



## Maria Atalla

To tell you the truth after watching the last episode I also believe that Jean is an ESTJ.Though sometimes it is difficult to understand whether someone is extra/intro-verted.There are a lot of people that are introverted and they seem like extraverts due to the fact that they are social/very considerate/outspoken or anything of that.Though Eren is an ESTP.The is no proof that he isn't and I've already given you my proof on why he is.


----------



## HighClassSavage

@_Maria Atalla_ 

Eren is NOT a T. Basically all of his decisions are made from the heart and not his head. When does he ever make a rational decision? What drives him forward is his own inner conviction, he judges everything according to his personal values, what he believes to be right and wrong. He even said in one episode "Fuck logic!". He has no concern for maintaining group harmony, social roles, or social gestures, he only cares about doing what he feel resonates with his own inner essence. Clearly prefers Fi over Fe.

Most of your reasoning is also very shaky and relies heavily on stereotypes. For instance, "like all sensors, he dislikes analysis". That is just downright false, analysis has nothing to do with N or S, if anything it would be have more to do with T/F, with T's perhaps having more of a preference for analysis. But even that is not necessarily true. Besides, don't you think it makes more sense that analysis would be related to Thinking, not Intuition? It's more reasonable to say that he couldn't follow Hanji's analysis because he is kind of a dumb ass...not to mention she went on and on and on, I think anyone could have trouble keeping up with her hyperactive and scattered mind.

Yeah, so Eren is not a T. If I had to type him, I would say he is an ESFP or even ISFP but I see him as an extravert so ESFP it is.


----------



## Maria Atalla

<<They dislike analysis>>-->It is not a stereotype.Keirsey said that in his book'Please undesrand me'.Artisans(SPs) do not like analysis ,because they prefer to act rather than plan which is something N do.YOU are using stereotypes ,because you say he is not a Thinker because he is not logical.The fact that Thinker try to be more objective doesn't mean that they accoplish it.And also I desagree that Eren is not logical.I can say he is rather very logical.He is the one that says that they should all fight they Titans now because if they don't at least try to fight they are going to die anyways.He is sometimes spontaneous because he is a Perceiver.And because SPs are spanteneous and that is not a stereotype.It is only logical.A person that mostly thinks about the present is sponateous anyways.Also he is not an Introverted Feeler.He is an extraverted feeler.Having as a thrird function extraverted feeling,it is undeveloped because third function/fourth etc. are not that conscious at first and Eren is an unhealthy type either way(living in such a world and being young)sometimes feelings may control him.If you lived in a world under the fear of Titans and saw your mother getting eaten by one,you wouldn't be different.It is only logical that everyone would be controlled by feelings in such cases.If he was a feeler he would be mostly concerned with his one or others' people feeling,which is not the case.I haven't ever seeing him asking Armin,Mikasa or any of them how are they feeling.NTs and SPs are the only ones ,according to Keirsey,that either dislike following the rules/traditions etc. because they get in their way(SPs),or don't think they are efficient to be followed(NTs) and seek independency(both).Meaning that as you said which I also belive is true,the fact that he doesn't care about 'social roles, or social gestures' is because he is either one of them.And because he isn't an NT(he is sponteneous and prefers to act rather than reflect or plan)he is an SP.I think he both agree he is an SP.And he both agree he is an ESxP becase he rather acts than thinks meaning that he has as his first function an extraverted one.
Now about whether he is an Ti or Fi.Thinka bout it.If he was an Fi he would be concerned about his friends being safe and he wouldn't really be that courageous with Titans.ESTPs are rather very calm when it comes to situations where others would back off.If he was an ESFP he wouldn't like to face Titans because Fi types,when unhealthy,don't face their problems and get away from them.If he was an ESFP he wouldn't even be concerned with joing Survey Corps that have the most dangerous job.Instead not only he is being active,but he 's also seen plaing the role of the leader.Like when the huge Titan appeared and he just gave orders to anyone about what should be done to kill him.He also tries to understand situations more logically when needed.Like when he listened to Annie and learned her technique and then argued with Jean about Titans in a logical manner,or when he was interested in Hanji's experiments so that he could find some logical answers to his questions.
I still don't understand why Eren isn't a Thinker.He is very smart although he is still young and unhealthy because he hasn't delveloped all his first 4 functions well,but yet he is outstanding.So here is the proof-->very calm in situations in which others would crap,but he rather thinks logically(besides the first time that he got eaten which is because it was his first time),he also understands very well the fact that they should fight and face Titans right away and not be cowards(because people that are cowards are the ones controlled by feelings in this case),and he tries to gain any knowledge to support his chosen path(to fight the Titans) by absorbing everything logical that he gets to know by speaking to people.Everything seems so logical what do you mean he is a feeler?


----------



## Maria Atalla

.


----------



## CrystallineSheep

Alucard from Hellsing: Possibly an INFJ with an ISTJ persona. His background story suggest someone with a typical "Dictator leader type with moralistic or 'social reform' ambitions". I could also argue for INTJ. Alucard is bit of a layered character that rarely shows his true personality. I just get this vibe that he is an F over T but gives off otherwise.


----------



## Joshua.E

kenshin. Seems like a tormented INFJ. at least in the first 2 seasons of the tv show. 

Fe/Ti (FJ/TP) life problems. Willing to just die with no value on his own life. Learns to seek to live to find a deeper power, and value in his own existence. The whole soul/heart of a sword thing, is not very FP like. Hard inside, Ti, soft outside, Fe. 

When not fighting, goes around taking care of people like a FJ. Jumps on cleaning. 

And INFJ does have Se and Ti, which are good for fighting.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Maria Atalla said:


> <<They dislike analysis>>-->It is not a stereotype.Keirsey said that in his book'Please undesrand me'.Artisans(SPs) do not like analysis ,because they prefer to act rather than plan which is something N do.YOU are using stereotypes ,because you say he is not a Thinker because he is not logical.The fact that Thinker try to be more objective doesn't mean that they accoplish it.And also I desagree that Eren is not logical.I can say he is rather very logical.He is the one that says that they should all fight they Titans now because if they don't at least try to fight they are going to die anyways.He is sometimes spontaneous because he is a Perceiver.And because SPs are spanteneous and that is not a stereotype.It is only logical.A person that mostly thinks about the present is sponateous anyways.Also he is not an Introverted Feeler.He is an extraverted feeler.Having as a thrird function extraverted feeling,it is undeveloped because third function/fourth etc. are not that conscious at first and Eren is an unhealthy type either way(living in such a world and being young)sometimes feelings may control him.If you lived in a world under the fear of Titans and saw your mother getting eaten by one,you wouldn't be different.It is only logical that everyone would be controlled by feelings in such cases.If he was a feeler he would be mostly concerned with his one or others' people feeling,which is not the case.I haven't ever seeing him asking Armin,Mikasa or any of them how are they feeling.NTs and SPs are the only ones ,according to Keirsey,that either dislike following the rules/traditions etc. because they get in their way(SPs),or don't think they are efficient to be followed(NTs) and seek independency(both).Meaning that as you said which I also belive is true,the fact that he doesn't care about 'social roles, or social gestures' is because he is either one of them.And because he isn't an NT(he is sponteneous and prefers to act rather than reflect or plan)he is an SP.I think he both agree he is an SP.And he both agree he is an ESxP becase he rather acts than thinks meaning that he has as his first function an extraverted one.
> Now about whether he is an Ti or Fi.Thinka bout it.If he was an Fi he would be concerned about his friends being safe and he wouldn't really be that courageous with Titans.ESTPs are rather very calm when it comes to situations where others would back off.If he was an ESFP he wouldn't like to face Titans because Fi types,when unhealthy,don't face their problems and get away from them.If he was an ESFP he wouldn't even be concerned with joing Survey Corps that have the most dangerous job.Instead not only he is being active,but he 's also seen plaing the role of the leader.Like when the huge Titan appeared and he just gave orders to anyone about what should be done to kill him.He also tries to understand situations more logically when needed.Like when he listened to Annie and learned her technique and then argued with Jean about Titans in a logical manner,or when he was interested in Hanji's experiments so that he could find some logical answers to his questions.
> I still don't understand why Eren isn't a Thinker.He is very smart although he is still young and unhealthy because he hasn't delveloped all his first 4 functions well,but yet he is outstanding.So here is the proof-->very calm in situations in which others would crap,but he rather thinks logically(besides the first time that he got eaten which is because it was his first time),he also understands very well the fact that they should fight and face Titans right away and not be cowards(because people that are cowards are the ones controlled by feelings in this case),and he tries to gain any knowledge to support his chosen path(to fight the Titans) by absorbing everything logical that he gets to know by speaking to people.Everything seems so logical what do you mean he is a feeler?


Hmm imo you are right about Eren, ESTP fits him the best despite or precicely beacuse of his emotionalism. Fi doms are not that emotionally expressive. He would be more of a mix between ESTP-ENFJ, more specifically he uses Fe-Ti-Ni and Se. He is also highly impulsive (SP), but also a hellbent idealist (NF). ESTPs are like Paul Watson and Eren is similar.

Feeling is not emotions and Fi specifically means to act on one's values. T is not being intelligent and logical, but it can mean that if the person bases their actions on principles and logical rules in stead of values.

By your standards for T & F I'd be ISTP, because I have a 4% population IQ am rather logical, emotionally cold and argue theory for fun, however when it comes down to it, I do what feels right and I act according to my values despite overanalyzing almost everything.

People who use Fi are externally colder like Mikasa Ackerman or Sasuke Uchiha, especially if introverted.

*Brandon Heat - ISFP*

...well either that or I'm a flaming ISTP and misinterpreting, *however having feeling preference has nothing to do with how emotional one is at least according to MBTI, Jung and Socionics.*


----------



## GenesisP

rawrmosher said:


> Wrath: ENTJ
> Pride: no clue, very cocky though
> Greed: ENTP ENTP ENTP (I WANT EVERYTHING)
> Envy: type awesome badass
> Gluttony: ESFP (he just wants to eat everything)
> Sloth: A tired ENFP p)
> Lust: ESFJ gone bad.
> Father: Too far gone to even think about typing. Possibly a really deranged ENTJ, or ENTP.



Why do all of the Homunculi have to be E's?

Father, Pride, Envy, and Sloth seem like I's to me.


----------



## GenesisP

Would anyone type Edward Elric as ENFP?


----------



## rawrmosher

GenesisP said:


> Why do all of the Homunculi have to be E's?
> 
> Father, Pride, Envy, and Sloth seem like I's to me.


Sloth, Pride and Father I could see but Envy's an Extrovert. He never shuts up


----------



## GenesisP

Does never shutting up qualify someone as an Extrovert? Sometimes I never shut up and I am definitely an I. I think Envy is I because the sin of Envy entails introversion (and Envy fully embodies envy in manner), how else would one be so capable of understanding the things he/she does not possess in any way to be jealous of others? Envy does not actively acquire the things he does not have, he sulks about what he does not have, which sets him apart from Lust, Greed, and Gluttony. Those three must go outside of themselves to achieve their goals. Envy does not. The same goes for Pride and Sloth. Pride and Sloth don't care about things outside of themselves unless whatever it is obtrudes on their notice.

And I would like to take back that Wrath is I. He might be E after all. I can see either way.


----------



## spiderfrommars

GenesisP said:


> Why do all of the Homunculi have to be E's?
> 
> Father, Pride, Envy, and Sloth seem like I's to me.


I think Sloth is IxTP, I see her having inferior Fe. She feels pressure to be a mother/female societal role (Fe) but finds it both repugnant and totally beyond her. She doesn't understand her emotions, wants to get rid of the source of them. Emotions aren't F, but I think this relationship with emotions is inferior F. Also, I think this relationship with emotion


----------



## GenesisP

Are you talking about Sloth from the first anime? I'm talking about the real Sloth from the manga and second series.


----------



## spiderfrommars

Yes, the first anime. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Morfy

Kenshin is definitely INFP.
He uses a LOT of Fi and Ne. All of his feeling-related processes are internalized. He is quirky, very empathetic and 
definitely leans more towards P.


----------



## CannibalGhost

Lelouch is totally an infj


----------



## Caged Within

Naruto: ESFP

Sasuke: INFJ

Sakura: ESTJ

Ino: ESTJ

Hinata: ISFJ

Itachi: ISTP

Kakashi: ISTP

Iruka: ISFJ

Orochimaru: INTJ

Jiraiya: ESFP

Gaara: INFP

Temari: ESTJ

Tsunade: ESTJ

Gai: ESFJ

Lee: ESFJ

Neji: INFJ

Kiba: ESTP

Shino: ISTJ

Shikamaru: INTP

Deidara: ENTP

Sasori: ISFP

Kisame: ISTP

Zabuza: ISTP

Haku: INFP

Obito: INFJ

Madara: ENTJ

Nagato: INFJ

1st Hokage: ENFJ

3rd Hokage: ENFJ

Killer Bee: ESTP


----------



## Chest

Caged Within said:


> Naruto


here is my guess:

Naruto: ESFP (agree)

Sasuke: INFP (gone wrong)

Sakura: ???? (multiple personalities)

Ino: ESTJ (agree)

Hinata: INFJ

Itachi: I can't tell

Kakashi: INTP

Iruka: ESFJ

Orochimaru: ENTJ

Jiraiya: ESFP

Gaara: INFP (agree)

Temari: ESTP

Tsunade: ENFP

Gai: ENFJ

Lee: ISFJ

Neji: INTJ

Kiba: ESFP

Shino: INTJ

Shikamaru: ISTP

Deidara: ENFP

Sasori: I can't tell

Kisame: don't know

Zabuza: ISTP (agree)

Haku: ISFP

Obito: ESFP

Madara: ENTP

Nagato: INFP

1st Hokage: ENFJ (probably)

3rd Hokage: INFJ

Killer Bee: ESTP (agree)


----------



## Inveniet

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Kagiri_
> most of your typings are WAY off
> *Goku: ESFP*
> Inuyasha: ESFP
> Spike: ISTP
> 
> some more:
> *Lelouch (Code Geass) INTJ
> Edward Elric (Full Metal Alchemist) ENTP*
> Simon (Gurren Lagann) ISFP
> Kamina (Gurren Lagann) ESFP
> *Light (Death Note) INTJ*
> Ichigo (Bleach) ?SFP
> Gohan (Dragon Ball Z) I?FP
> Tamaki (Ouran High School Host Club) ESFJ with strong Ne
> Yusuke (Yu Yu Hakusho) ESTP
> Kuwabara (Yu Yu Hakusho) ESFJ
> Natsu (Fairy Tail) ESFP
> Lucy (Fairy Tail) ESFP
> Grey (Fairy Tail) ESFP
> Erza (Fairy Tail) ISTJ
> Kenshin (Rurouni Kenshin) INFJ or INFP (he uses both N functions and both F functions XD)
> Kenshin (Samurai X) ISFP (his personality is different in the OVAs)


If you hadn't corrected Goku I would have had to do so.
It is no way he is ENFP. xD
The bolded ones are characters I've seen and agree with.


----------



## Lati

Can anyone type all the Ouran High School Host Club characters? I'm especially curious as to what Mori is.


----------



## xLeonhart

*Death Note*

*Light Yagami* - ENTJ.
*Ryuk *- I doubt he can be typed, but I've thought he's ENXP.
*L * - INTP.
*Misa Amane* - ESFP.
*Near *- INTJ.
*Mello *- ENTJ.
*Matsuda *- ESFP.
*Soichiro Yagami* - ISTJ.

*Code Geass *

*Lelouch vi Britannia* - INTJ.
*C.C.* - I can see her being INFJ or INTP.
*Suzaku Kururugi* - ISFJ.
*Euphemia li Britannia* - ENFJ.
*Cornelia li Britannia* - ENTJ.
*Kaname Ohgi* - XSFJ.
*Kyoshiro Tohdoh* - ISTJ.
*Diethard Ried* - ISTP. 
*Kallen Kozuki* - ISTP. 
*Schneizel el Britannia* - INTJ.
*Charles Zi Britannia* - ENTJ.

*Bleach.*

*Ichigo Kurosaki* - Most likely INFP.
*Rukia Kuchiki* - ISTJ.
*Uryu Ishida* - INTJ.
*Yasutora Sado* - INTP.
*Genryusai Yamamoto* - ISTJ.
*Sosuke Aizen* - INFJ.
*Kisuke Urahara* - ENTJ.
*Orihime Inoue* - ESFJ.

*Attack on Titan.*

*Eren Jaegar* - ENFP.
*Levi* - ISTJ or INTJ.
*Mikasa Ackerman*- ISXJ.
*Erwin Smith* - XNTJ.
*Jean Kirstein *- ESTJ.

*Dragon Ball Z.*

*Goku *- ESFP, most likely.
*Vegeta *- ENTJ.
*Bulma* - ESFX.
*Gohan *- ISFP. 
*Krillin *- ESFP

*Neon Genesis Evangelion.
*
*Shinji Ikari* - INFP.
*Asuka Langley Soryu* - ESXJ.
*Kaji * - EXTP.
*Gendo Ikari* - INTJ.
*Rei Ayanami* - I doubt she can be typed, though, if she could, It'd likely be ISTJ.
*Misato Katsuragi* - ESFJ or ESFP.


----------



## Qaellech

Alucard=ISTP
Integra Hellsing is the ENTJ


----------



## Kasios

Why do I feel as if most of these are based off of stereotypes and not of fact? 

Goku, Natsu, and Naruto are painfully obvious ESFPs, you all just need to go research the function and see how they apply. Goku was originally an ISFP in the manga, so that's why his choice of housing and long periods of solitude throughout the series makes him seem introverted.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kasios said:


> Why do I feel as if most of these are based off of stereotypes and not of fact?
> Goku, Natsu, and Naruto are painfully obvious ESFPs, you all just need to go research the function and see how they apply. Goku was originally an ISFP in the manga, so that's why his choice of housing and long periods of solitude throughout the series makes him seem introverted.


^this. it makes me roll my eyes when every remotely interesting, deep or individualistic character gets typed as an N (or _maybe_ an ISTP if they're lucky).


----------



## nonnaci

Steins;gate
Okabe entp
Makise intj
Mayuri infp
Suzuha stp
Moeka istj
Ruka isfj 
Itaru intp
Faris enfp


----------



## ENTJudgement

Is Balalaika ENTJ???


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter

Eyeshield 21:

Kobayakawa Sena - ISFP
Hiruma Youichi - INTJ
Taki Natsuhiko - ESTP
Musashi - ISTP
Shin Seijuro - ISTP
Tetsuma Jo - ISTJ
Kongo Agon - ESTP

Not a very comprehensive list but those are the ones i've thought about (i couldn't find a single typing of any Eyeshield character, so i decided to do some), there's a little lack of variety but that's because those are types i have more experience with in real life and thus can type more confidently, so there's a little bias in WHO i typed (types i indentify more easily) but not in HOW i typed (i could still be mistaken though, no perfection here).


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Lucy/Nyu: ASFP
Kaneki Ken: ISFJ
Shotaro Kaneda: ESTJ
Light Yagami: INTJ
Ganta Igarashi: IxFJ
Lain Iwakura: ISTP
Madoka Kaname: INFP


----------



## Sinister Magick

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Kagiri
> most of your typings are WAY off
> Inuyasha: ESFP
> Ichigo (Bleach) ?SFP
> Lucy (Fairy Tail) ESFP
> Grey (Fairy Tail) ESFP


Inuyasha is probably ISFP, I definitely see the SP.

Ichigo is also ISFP.

Lucy is clearly an ENFP

GrAy Fullbuster is definitely NOT an esfp. Gray is an ISTP.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Sinister Magick said:


> Inuyasha is probably ISFP, I definitely see the SP.


he is dominant Se, not dominant Fi



> Ichigo is also ISFP.
> Lucy is clearly an ENFP
> GrAy Fullbuster is definitely NOT an esfp. Gray is an ISTP.


I could see these


----------



## Kasios

Are there any typings for Tokyo Ghoul or any new animus?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

If each personality type was the main character of an anime.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Updated.


----------



## thefaker7

lol i think goku was more thinker so i would chose entp and naruto was ituitive he dont focus on realities like his fight with neji so i would say he is enfp luffy is more thinker than feeling so he would be entp but what i need to know is gon and ging freecss from hxh
i think gon is an enfp or enfj and killua isfj and ging freecss intj or entj


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Welcome to Sameface Idol Central Station.
Almost right, except that...
1) Ritsuko seems more ESTJ to me.
2) Yukiho and Azusa should have types swapped.


----------



## muddy120

Gon - ENFP
Goku - ENFP
Naruto - ENFP
Luffy - ENFP

Goku's influence is strong

Edward Elric - ENTP


----------



## muddy120

Mamoru said:


> Naruto is the epitome of an ENFP. Goku as well. Main characters of popular animes such as DBZ and Naruto are mainly ENFPs too. Natsu from Fairy Tail is an ENFP as well


You were right until you said Natsu, he's actually ESFP


----------



## Sentoki

I don't think Gon is an ENFP... he looks a lot more like ESFP (he is more coordenated and has great connection with nature). While Killua is INFP, adaptable, prone to idealization and distorsion of reality. Has a strong sense of justice and is very loyal to his friends, while his emotions remain inside of him and sometimes feels like he can escape his past. I don't see why people type him as a T. There's no way he is repressed Fe. 
Kurapika could be an INTJ or an INFJ in an Ni-Ti loop and Leorio is most likely ESTJ. I also think of Hisoka as a very unhealthy ESFP or ESTP. All his functions, his emotions and decisions are slaves of a poisonous Se.


----------



## Firemoon

*Ginga Densetsu Weed*
Weed: ENFJ 1w2 
GB: ISFP 6w7 or 9w8 
Kyoshiro: ESFP 8w9 ( I'm still not sure..)
Jerome: IxTJ, I have no idea for his enneagram 
Ben: ISTJ 
Hiro: ISTx
Rocket: I have no idea lol


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Every tsundere ever - ExTJ
Every kuudere ever - INTP
Every dandere ever - ISFJ
Every genki ever - ESxP


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Have I already posted in this thread? Oh well, I have some Attack on Titan types. (Because its like the only anime where I care about the MBTI of the characters, and the only anime I've 'really gotten into).
Hanji Zoe - ENTP
Armin Arlert- INFJ
Erwin Smith - ENTJ
Levi Ackerman - ISTJ
Sasha Braus - ESFP (my personal opinion)
Eren Jaeger - ENFJ?
Mikasa Ackerman - IxxP?
Connie Springer - ESTP?


----------



## Durian

It'll be interesting to see Your Lie in April's character types. I feel like Kousei's way of feeling/thinking is quite similar to mine.


----------



## Artisticfreakzz

Sakata Gintoki is an INTP 4w3, Naruto is an obvious ENFP, Inuyasha is INxP (most likely an INTP)


----------



## Artisticfreakzz

Sakata Gintoki is an INTP 4w3 (gives him a tiny "feeler" side and makes him a bit more outgoing), Naruto is an obvious ENFP, Inuyasha is INxP (most likely an INTP with a feeler enneagram)


----------



## Artisticfreakzz

Edward is ENTP and Winry is INFP


----------



## Artisticfreakzz

Ichigo is INXP, Gohan is INFP, Tamaki is difficult but he's either way ENFP with a serious side to him or ENFJ with a silly side. Erza is ENFJ.


----------



## Artisticfreakzz

Eren is either way an ENFP or ESFP, Armin is INTP, Mikasa is a ruined INFP (have the same cognitive functions as the ISTJ but in a different order, when an INFP is ruined it could be mistaken as an ISTJ because they try to prioritize thinking and living in the moment more), Rivaille is INTJ


----------



## Artisticfreakzz

Eren is either way an ENFP or ESFP, Armin is INTP, Mikasa is a ruined INFP (have the same cognitive functions as the ISTJ but in a different order, when an INFP is ruined it could be mistaken as an ISTJ because they try to prioritize thinking and living in the moment and "judging" rather than perceiving ), Rivaille is INTJ.


----------



## bmuddy120

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Kagiri
> most of your typings are WAY off
> Goku: ESFP
> Inuyasha: ESFP
> Spike: ISTP
> 
> some more:
> Lelouch (Code Geass) INTJ
> Edward Elric (Full Metal Alchemist) ENTP
> Simon (Gurren Lagann) ISFP
> Kamina (Gurren Lagann) ESFP
> Light (Death Note) INTJ
> Ichigo (Bleach) ?SFP
> Gohan (Dragon Ball Z) I?FP
> Tamaki (Ouran High School Host Club) ESFJ with strong Ne
> Yusuke (Yu Yu Hakusho) ESTP
> Kuwabara (Yu Yu Hakusho) ESFJ
> Natsu (Fairy Tail) ESFP
> Lucy (Fairy Tail) ESFP
> Grey (Fairy Tail) ESFP
> Erza (Fairy Tail) ISTJ
> Kenshin (Rurouni Kenshin) INFJ or INFP (he uses both N functions and both F functions XD)
> Kenshin (Samurai X) ISFP (his personality is different in the OVAs)


Goku is ENFP
Spike is ENTP
Most of his types are not way off there just right. Gohan INFP
Kamina ENFP, good lord nobody in there right mind ever typed him as a SP, he's NF too death! in the show omg.

And Gon Freecs is ENFP, Lucy is ENFP
Kuwabara is ESFP, your the one that's WAY off.


----------



## bmuddy120

Artisticfreakzz said:


> Eren is either way an ENFP or ESFP, Armin is INTP, Mikasa is a ruined INFP (have the same cognitive functions as the ISTJ but in a different order, when an INFP is ruined it could be mistaken as an ISTJ because they try to prioritize thinking and living in the moment and "judging" rather than perceiving ), Rivaille is INTJ.


Eren is ISTJ lol


----------



## bmuddy120

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Most shounen main characters are ENFP or, at the very least, have Fi.
> 
> 
> Hi again. :happy:
> 
> I think Gon's most notable trait is Fi so I'm unsure if he's ISFP or ESFP.
> 
> Killua is usually typed as ENTP or INTP but, imo, he's ISTP. He's definitely an introvert and his intuition doesn't seem like Ne to me. It's Ni. He seems Ti dominant and he uses his Ti and applies it to the real world or the present with the help of his Ni. He's very logical but also very aware of his environment and isn't really focused on the future, only if he's planning to test out a theory of his but it's tested in the real world, not through that of the theoretical like it would for an INTP.
> 
> If anyone's INFJ, it would be Kurapika. He's aloof, independent, judgmental, value-driven, moralistic, emotional and so forth. Originally he comes off as cold and distant just like most Ni dominants but it's also because he's focused on the future and goal-oriented- avenging his clan and reclaiming their eyes. Kuroro also seems Ni dominant to me. I don't think he's INTJ because he's quite charismatic- being able to control a group of such varying personalities- and he's able to go chameleon quite well unlike most INTJs and that's a trait of Fe. Remember when he met the Nostrade family's daughter and was able to fake so well even after attacking her in order to achieve his goal? He's a specialist and they're said to be independent but so charismatic that they always end u surrounded by others. Evil INFJ seems like a good fit. Some have said ENFJ but his Ni is more apparent than his Fe. When Gon asks him why he kills people who have no connection to them his response sounds so Ni-ish. Hunter X Hunter 111 - Read Hunter X Hunter Chapter 111 Online - Page 12
> 
> Leorio seems like an ESTJ. He comes off as a business man too which is rather stereotypical.


Killua is an NT for sure, INTP after years of speculating


----------



## bmuddy120

After years of thinking and learning more about Myers-Briggs over the years, most of my types on here are still consistent except I have a few changes and additions.

Eren is ISFP
Ichigo is ISFP
All Might is ENFJ
Master Roshi is ENFJ

Goku, Luffy, Gon, and Naruto are all still ENFP
Kamina is ENFP
Simon is ISFP and INFJ as well when he's older
Deku is INFJ
Bakugo is ESTP
Killua is definitely INTP
Spike is ENTP
Kuwabara is ESFP
Yusuke is ESTP
Hiei is INTJ
Kurama is INFJ
Gohan is INFP
Vegeta is ISTJ
Edward Elric is ENTP
Alphonse Elric is INFP
Natsu is ESFP
Asta is ESFP
Erza is ESTJ
Lucy is ENFP
Nami is ESFJ
Sanji ENFJ
Franky ESTP
Nico Robin is INTJ
Zoro ISTP
Usopp is ENTP
Brook is ESFP
Chopper is INFP
Jinbei is ISTJ
Carrot ENFP
Shanks is INFJ
Light Yagami is INTJ
Lelouch is also an INTJ


----------



## Ecchi

Kenichi Shirahama is ENFP.

One of the very rare few male characters that I cared about typing. I'm more interested in female characters.


----------



## Bunniculla

Still standing by my belief that Light Yagami is a genius INFJ instead of the popular typing of INTJ.

Tamaki is most likely Fe user instead of Fi. I don’t see any “varying shades of feeling” in him. He doesn’t even know how he feels, but has an uncanny ability to know how others feel before they even realize it themselves. I really think he prefers Fe over Fi. 

Inuyasha INTP? That is a first I’ve heard of it but I never thought much of Inuyasha’s MBTI. Hmm.


----------



## Meliodas

The affectionate, romantic girl with big boobs who is obsessed with the rather clueless MC. She happens to have a tragic past, and is either a mutant, angel or some kind of samurai and wants to commit a genocide of the meddling tsundere...always ISFJ.


----------



## Hexigoon

bmuddy120 said:


> Killua is an NT for sure, INTP after years of speculating


Really? I'd say STP fits better. He seems way too proficient in Se. Highly aware of his surroundings, great agility and physicality with high pain tolerance similar to Gon.


Also, he seems more Ni-tertiary than Si, his overarching character goal is about trying to figure out what he wants out of life when initially he didn't know of anything more than being a killer and aimlessly looking for a challenge that didn't bore him. He begins to develop his weaker functions when he meets Gon and friends.
His character actually reminds me quite a lot of Guts from Berserk. A character trained at a young age to be just a killing machine who eventually develops a desire for human connection and some kind of deeper meaning out of his life after becoming friends with people he actually respects for their unwavering spirit and strong sense of purpose - he really envies that and so wishes to develop a purpose or "dream" in himself too. 
Guts I believe is also ISTP.


----------



## bmuddy120

Hexigoon said:


> Really? I'd say STP fits better. He seems way too proficient in Se. Highly aware of his surroundings, great agility and physicality with high pain tolerance similar to Gon.
> 
> 
> Also, he seems more Ni-tertiary than Si, his overarching character goal is about trying to figure out what he wants out of life when initially he didn't know of anything more than being a killer and aimlessly looking for a challenge that didn't bore him. He begins to develop his weaker functions when he meets Gon and friends.
> His character actually reminds me quite a lot of Guts from Berserk. A character trained at a young age to be just a killing machine who eventually develops a desire for human connection and some kind of deeper meaning out of his life after becoming friends with people he actually respects for their unwavering spirit and strong sense of purpose - he really envies that and so wishes to develop a purpose or "dream" in himself too.
> Guts I believe is also ISTP.


Killua uses Ne so often its insane, I just rewatched the series. Bisky even points out his Ne and Si weakness, you don't like taking risks because your analyzing possibilities and don't act when you should. Ne + Si, plus other Killua Ne moments are the dart fight, the yoyo scene, he has an arguement at Ikalgo and says its good to overanalyze everything out and all solutions and possibilities (Ne) with an Se users Ikalgo who is ISFP and tries to explain to Killua all the analysis is useless because he knows how the Chimera ants work. Killua is a clear INTP imo, those are some examples briefly why. Don't forget this is a show about Hunters where you need sensing to survive, so intuitive characters will have awareness of their surrondings as well, this is common reason why Gon gets mistyped ESFP when he's ENFP just with developed sensing from his upbringing as the show tells us but if you analyze and watch the character you see the Ne in Gon and his Si inferior, same with seeing the Ne aux in Killua and his Si security assassin habits desire to not take risk unless he sees the high chance of winning as Bisky tells us in the series.


----------



## bmuddy120

I'm willing to debate Spike now actually. Need to rewatch Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Hexigoon

bmuddy120 said:


> Killua uses Ne so often its insane, I just rewatched the series. Bisky even points out his Ne and Si weakness, you don't like taking risks because your analyzing possibilities and don't act when you should. Ne + Si, plus other Killua Ne moments are the dart fight, the yoyo scene, he has an arguement at Ikalgo and says its good to overanalyze everything out and all solutions and possibilities (Ne) with an Se users Ikalgo who is ISFP and tries to explain to Killua all the analysis is useless because he knows how the Chimera ants work. Killua is a clear INTP imo, those are some examples briefly why. Don't forget this is a show about Hunters where you need sensing to survive, so intuitive characters will have awareness of their surrondings as well, this is common reason why Gon gets mistyped ESFP when he's ENFP just with developed sensing from his upbringing as the show tells us but if you analyze and watch the character you see the Ne in Gon and his Si inferior, same with seeing the Ne aux in Killua and his Si security assassin habits desire to not take risk unless he sees the high chance of winning as Bisky tells us in the series.


You gotta remember that Killua's aversion to such risks is due to mind control.


----------



## bmuddy120

Hexigoon said:


> You gotta remember that Killua's aversion to such risks is due to mind control.


Yes but you still see Killua's Si aversion to risk and Si security even after that part and the needle was removed. We see this when he argues with Ikalgo and shows his Ne and Si again here in this scene.

I also just made a Naruto ENFP post to respond to the old first answer to this thread for him:

This is my first Naruto ever so check it out if your interested, thanks for the support:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Naruto/comments/hn1sjf


----------

